

Some Black Holes May Pre-Date The Big Bang - wallflower
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/26724/

======
phlux
What if the Big Bang was _AN_ event rather than _THE_ event.

IF for example, conditions in the universe were collapsing and the Big Bang
was a result of a critical mass of, well, mass collapsing in on itself to
result in some cataclysmic level of pressure that some quantum-fusion*
occurred which we call The Big Bang?

*Quantum Fusion == some unknown physics state/event type that we know as the Big Bang...

